# Yeah, I've been playing with wood again! Eat my dust stick on trim!



## CCCo. (Jul 19, 2009)

:laughing:


Here what I've been doing 


I was dead set on doing a built up style trim here, purchased all the material, 
On site ready to go.

Some how it evolved to this, and the style kept developing along the way.

End result,


----------



## CCCo. (Jul 19, 2009)

Now that the proto-type is done, it should be smooth sailin' -


----------



## festerized (May 19, 2007)

Looks Good!

I have an extra jig saw I’m not using; do you want me to send it to you?:w00t:


----------



## A. Spruce (Aug 6, 2010)

So you took a bunch of little sticks and glued them into a big stick, the routed it back into a little stick again? :blink:


----------



## CCCo. (Jul 19, 2009)

festerized said:


> Looks Good!
> 
> I have an extra jig saw I’m not using; do you want me to send it to you?:w00t:


I thought you might like my jig saw,
Its all I got, and its the biggest POC that was ever made,
But when I need it, its there :sad:


----------



## CCCo. (Jul 19, 2009)

A. Spruce said:


> So you took a bunch of little sticks and glued them into a big stick, the routed it back into a little stick again? :blink:


 
:thumbsup:

Your following along just as planned Spruce :shifty:

-


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

So you rounded over the edge and coped the sides over the full length head?

I made some trim to match an old bricker from 1877 that had a full 1" round over that was done like that and some had the head wrap to the sides.

You need a taller/wider apron.

To make it really stand out, run a cool old style casing along the outside of the casing you have now. 
You could also add a strapping/band around the whole outside of it. You could do it to the apron but, sometimes it gets too busy.

At least put a wider apron and stop buying lumber that has a bar code on it.

Nice work though.


----------



## A. Spruce (Aug 6, 2010)

:blink:
Now you're just using big pieces of wood again. Where's the build up?
:blink:









Or did you mean that all of this was building up to something else? :w00t:


----------



## CCCo. (Jul 19, 2009)

A. Spruce said:


> :blink:
> Now you're just using big pieces of wood again. Where's the build up?
> :blink:
> 
> ...


No,
I meant it was initially going to be a 3 piece build up, but as I progress ideas changed.

And the end result is what you see, simple, and sleak :shifty:

Trust me Spruce, if I could speak a foreign language to you, I would. :w00t:

:laughing:


----------



## CCCo. (Jul 19, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> So you rounded over the edge and coped the sides over the full length head?
> 
> I made some trim to match an old bricker from 1877 that had a full 1" round over that was done like that and some had the head wrap to the sides.
> 
> ...


Thanks, ^^^^^^


----------



## naptown CR (Feb 20, 2009)

Did I detect a footprint between the jigsaw and the sander?
I still don't know what the point is.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I am lucky, I have a great lumberyard one block from my house and a really good mill shop about 6 blocks from home.

All the trim in my old farm house has a 10 degree bevel on the inside edge and is "coped" over the head bevel.

As for the jig saw......


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

It was light when you started....


----------



## CCCo. (Jul 19, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> As for the jig saw......


 
I know your answer, throw it over a bridge :blink:

Ha Ha, and you thought you was in need of a jigsaw :laughing:

I bet you feel fortunate now,...:w00t:


----------



## CCCo. (Jul 19, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> It was light when you started....


 
Did I say how much I like daylight savings time :no:

What is that, a play on words? Daylight Savings :shutup:


----------



## CCCo. (Jul 19, 2009)

naptown CR said:


> Did I detect a footprint between the jigsaw and the sander?
> I still don't know what the point is.


Yeah, no harm no foul, its just screwed to the horses, isn't project material, 
Its my work bench. :thumbsup:

Point, no point, just sharing what I'm working on right now.

I'm sorry its not a million dollar mansion, I still enjoy what I'm doing.


----------



## A. Spruce (Aug 6, 2010)

CCCo. said:


> Trust me Spruce, if I could speak a foreign language to you, I would. :w00t:
> 
> :laughing:


I'm not sure any of this makes any sense no matter what language you're using. :blink::shifty::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

I think you are doing a nice job....... In spite of your jig saw and buz box sander. :laughing:

I like the clamps all nice and new.:thumbsup:

Tell me if I'm wrong, you can replace the 2x4's on those ponies right?:whistling

Larger apron is the way to go. You are a bit top heavy.

Nice work though and I love that you love it.:notworthy


----------



## CCCo. (Jul 19, 2009)

Gus Dering said:


> u can replace the 2x4's on those ponies right?
> 
> 
> 
> Nice work though and I love that you love it.:notworthy


I definetly need to mark it off the list.
Considering they have been on there since around '04 
I figure I got my moneys worth out of them. :laughing:

Going 2x6 next time, a little bigger top. :thumbsup:


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

Looks nice crow:thumbup: I like the old school look. I acctually have the exact same jigsaw in my tool collection:clap: 



Dave


----------

